# TSH 109.7 - Dangerous?



## LittleSwan (Apr 14, 2015)

Well, the title is my primary question. My doctor didn't seem too concerned. But the test says: Range 0.450-4.500 and obviously 109.7 is nearly 25 times the high in that range. My FreeT4 is 0.53 with a range of 0.82-1.77 - I was put on Armour but there is no symptom improvement - I actually feel worse - even more so with Synthroid. Does this sound familiar? I hope comments will address my concern. Thank you.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Oh goodness, will you be having any additional blood work or an ultrasound? What is your history? What dose were you prescribed and when will you have lab work done again?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

SUGGESTED TESTS
TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin and Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding the Thyroid: Why You Should Check Your Free T3
http://breakingmuscle.com/health-medicine/understanding-thyroid-why-you-should-check-your-free-t3
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Dr. Mercola (FREES)
http://www.mercola.com/article/hypothyroid/diagnosis_comp.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.

How much Armour are you on and for how long?

Have you had an ultra-sound or any antibodies' tests? These are imperative and to answer your question, TSH is of great concern.

What are the results of your FREE T3 and FREE T4 tests if you have had them and I sure hope the doctor did do these tests?

Info above; please read..................... and WELCOME!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well, its certainly not good to have a TSH over 100.

Were you on synthroid first? And then Armour? How long have you been on Armour? What dose? What's your history?


----------



## LittleSwan (Apr 14, 2015)

Thanks everyone, for your responses. When I was 20, goiters were discovered and aspirated. Since they did not return, my doctor at the time said no medication was required because I was still in the normal range. About 10 years later, I was tested and put on Synthroid, then generic equivalent, 50mcg to 75mcg. Unfortunately, although the therapeutic doses brought my numbers within "normal range" they caused numerous side effects similar to hyperthyroidism (shaking, hyperactivity, rapid heart rate, headaches, decreased appetite/rapid weight loss, sore joints, disturbed sleep, etc.) I was told there was nothing that could be done to help me assimilate Synthroid, so I lowered my dosage to a tolerable level - only 25mcg. Then I heard of Armour and have been using it for about 7 years. I can only accept about 20mg before the aforementioned symptoms begin again. My current doctor, of the last 5 years asks me to take only what I can tolerate. I saw him again today, and asked if we should test again as it's been nearly a year since my last TSH/FreeT4/T3. He said there was no need because it is my body that cannot handle the medication so testing serves no purpose unless my medication dose could be changed. I just wondered if having a prolonged TSH over 100 could cause all kinds of future health issues or if someone else has responded so poorly to thyroid medication. By the way, other than being a bit more comfortable in cold, no other hypothyroid symptoms change or improve even at full dose/normal range thyroid numbers.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Is it typical for your TSH to be over 100, or is it a recent development? IMHO, this is a red flag and needs further investigation.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think, quite frankly, you have a really crummy doctor.

We don't but a ton of stock in TSH, but yours is so terribly high that it indicates SOMETHING is going on...to not test your frees is really a terrible decision. When did you have your last ultrasound? When were your antibodies last tested? Did you have TSI tested ever (a very likely reason you can't tolerate the meds)?

Even if everything checks out with regard to your thyroid, you doctor should at least be looking at your pituitary.


----------



## LittleSwan (Apr 14, 2015)

GREETINGS,

joplin1975: My doctor has a very nice personality but I can understand your perspective. Yesterday I asked about being tested for antibodies and his reply was "Why? You almost certainly have Hashimoto's." He said what matters is whether or not we can treat the hypothyroid and since the medicine isn't well tolerated... By the way, I haven't had a ultrasound for my thyroid since being treated for goiters decades ago - I'm told if they were a problem, they could be seen or felt. I have not had a TSI but I will certainly research what that is and how it may contribute to why I cannot tolerate the medicine well as I have long wondered why.

Thanks to the Administrator for providing helpful links. I learned I need to break up my Armour dose to morning and night. I also learned that my adverse symptoms are normal during the early treatment time but I did not learn what constitutes "early" as in how long these symptoms last before they are a problem. For me, they diminish only slightly after 3 months.

webster2: Testing over 100 occurred 1 year ago. Previously, in 2012 it was only 98 so there has been a steady increase. No other treatment plan, ultrasound or other testing was or has been ordered.

On a side note, after taking 30mg of Armour, and just enduring the side-effects, my TSH fell to 8.89. My doctor was astonished. But the side effects (mentioned in my previous post) disrupted and lowered my quality of life so I was reduced to 15mg to 20mg (basically cutting the tablet in half) of Armour. Perhaps predictably, I also was neurologically tested and diagnosed with carpal tunnel in 2013 (different doctor.)

I would still like to learn if my pituitary can be damaged by working so hard for years. Anyone know where the answer may be? THANK YOU


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I don't know if your pituitary can be damaged from working so hard...I'm more wondering if you have some kind of pituitary tumor or something like that...with a TSH of over 100, you'd expect to feel much more symptomatic.

BTW, these are some of the long term effects of hypothyroidism: http://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/hypothyroidism/basics/complications/con-20021179

Has anyone suggested ablation? I would seriously consider an updated ultrasound.


----------



## LittleSwan (Apr 14, 2015)

UPDATE: After my next test showed a whopping 181.7 TSH - the highest my doctor had ever seen, he sent me home telling me to return only when my hypothyroid symptoms were more troubling than the T4 medication could alleviate. I could not accept that. So, thanks in part to your replies and some hard digging I learned that my symptoms match T4 conversion problems.

I went back to the doctor, showed him my research and demanded to be given T3 (Cytomel) He agreed and prescribed me 25mcg once a day even though my research clearly showed it was best to start with 5mcg. So, again, I ignored him and I am so glad I did! I could never have tolerated so much so fast. I started with 5mcg and slowly increased to 25mcg but had lots of side effects.

After 2 months, I insisted on a new blood test which clearly showed I was overdosed. I decided 15mcg (10 morning/5 afternoon) was correct and that's what I take now with minimal side-effects. Yea!

Some people have difficulty managing side-effects. This is what I learned: Headaches - drink lots of water, Cytomel is dehydrating which causes headaches. Muscle aches - activity. The sudden increased metabolism from taking T3 makes lactic acid build-up in my muscles and then they hurt. I stay active for an hour after I take my dose and that minimizes aches. The other side-effects I felt, jitters, heart palpitations, etc. resolved themselves with the correct lower dose.

I hope this helps others seeking help. Basically I had to become my own diagnostician, insist on correct testing and medication. And then correct the dosage after another blood test I had to insist on. Yes, folks, I am ready to fire my doctor. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow -- so what is your TSH now?


----------



## LittleSwan (Apr 14, 2015)

My TSH went from 181.700ulU/ml to 11.18ulU/ml (in December) which is still high (test range 0.35-4.50) but I was told it was expected to drop further with time. My next test is not scheduled for another couple of months.

As a child, my pediatrician told my parents I was hypothyroid but I wasn't treated/medicated until goiters were discovered, around age 20. I didn't do well on Synthroid so I was untreated for decades. Since October 2015, T3 has helped with temperature balance, reduced muscle aches, increased my low blood pressure, helped balance my previously low stomach acid and high cholesterol but my brain fog persists.

By the way, I also learned about L-tyrosine, a non-essential amino acid. Now I take 1500 to 2000mg daily. It helps to minimize iitters/anxiety or mood swings I can get when I take T3 alone. When I asked my doctor about it he said he heard many people, especially post-menopausal women, respond quite well with it. I asked why he didn't tell me about it. He said the clinic where he works forbids him to share any information about supplements. He was only allowed to discuss pharmaceuticals. Sad.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Well that's a pretty huge drop. Mine went from 121 to 70s then to 40s etc.

It sounds like you are on a good path -- congrats!


----------



## LittleSwan (Apr 14, 2015)

Good News: I saw a new doctor who immediately addressed my thyroid and thyroid related conditions. I had an ultrasound and bone density test.

He wanted to add T4 (Synthroid) to my current 15mcg of T3(Cytomel) eventually reducing my T3 to a maximum of 5mcg. However, each time he increased my T4 dosage, my TSH would rise - eventually passing 100. My new doctor ordered so many blood draws, over several months, that we now have a graph clearly showing that my body cannot effectively convert T4 into T3.

I'm told many doctors are unfamiliar with this issue or resistant to accept because it has not been substantiated but I'm really happy my labs made it clear. Cheers!


----------

